# Passage Windows à Mac - Mot de passe demandé à chaque modification de fichier



## rominho (6 Avril 2018)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté un Imac il y a quelques mois et j'ai transféré les données de mon ancien PC Windows sur cet Imac.
Problème assez embêtant : à chaque fois que je veux supprimer/déplacer/modifier un fichier qui était sur le PC, je dois mettre un mot de passe. C'est vraiment chiant, je perds beaucoup de temps dans mon workflow photo notamment...

Auriez-vous un astuce à ce sujet ?
Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## Franz59 (7 Avril 2018)

Bonjour
Faire un clic droit sur l'icone du disdue dur
Choisir lire les informations
En bas, cliquer sur le cadenas et renseigner le mot de passe administrateur
Choisir "everyone" et sélectionner lecture et écriture
Cliquer ensuite sur la roue dentée et choisir "appliquer aux éléments inclus"
(attention, ça peut être (très) long
Redémarrer la session.


----------



## rominho (17 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour, merci pour la réponse, et surtout désolé pour le délai TRES long pour répondre à mon tour... =)
J'ai bien procédé comme vous le détaillez mais lorsque je choisis "lecture et écriture" pour "everyone", j'ai un message qui me bloque indiquant "Impossible d'effectuer l'opération car vous ne disposez pas des autorisations requises".
Je suis pourtant sur une session administrateur et j'ai bien débloqué le cadenas en bas avant...
J'ai essayé également sur une autre session admin mais pareil.
Auriez-vous une idée pour m'aider ?
Merci pour le retour


----------



## Franz59 (18 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour
Il faudrait alors réparer les permissions du disque
1) Soit en mode recovery
2) Soit plus simple, en utilisant *ONYX*
3) refaire la manipulation précédente, le cas échéant


----------



## rominho (20 Novembre 2018)

Franz59 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Il faudrait alors réparer les permissions du disque
> 1) Soit en mode recovery
> 2) Soit plus simple, en utilisant *ONYX*
> 3) refaire la manipulation précédente, le cas échéant


Merci beaucoup Franz59 de m'avoir mis sur la piste des permissions. C'était effectivement le problème =)
Alors par contre, je suis sur High Sierra, et pas de possibilité via Onyx de réparer ça. J'ai dû le faire directement via le finder et dans le Terminal ensuite.
https://www.macg.co/os-x/2017/02/astuce-reparer-les-autorisations-de-votre-dossier-personnel-97278 

Merci encore et bonne soirée !


----------



## Franz59 (21 Novembre 2018)

De rien...
Par contre, je suis étonné qu'oOnyx n'ai pu résoudre ce problème de permission !?
(je suis toujours sous Sierra...)
Bonne journée


----------



## rominho (22 Novembre 2018)

En fait, Onyx ne permet pas, dans sa version High Sierra, de gérer les permissions... Ça dépend de la version de l'OS avec Onyx à ce que j'ai compris.


----------

